# " رابح النفوس حكيم "



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2011)

" رابح النفوس حكيم "

( أمثال 11 : 30 )


 +  لا شك أن التعامل مع الناس يحتاج منا إلى حكمة وصبر ،  وحب وهدوء ، حتى فى  أصعب الظروف ، وذلك من أجل كسبهم ، وعدم زرع بذور الشقاق والعداوة أو  الخصام.
+  وهناك وسائل عديدة نستطيع أن ننجح بها فى معاملة الناس (الأشرار والأبرار)  ونكسب القلوب بالحب ، وليس بالعنف ، أو بالضرب أو بالغصب.


**+ ومن تلك الوسائل التى وضعها لنا القديسون ما يلى :


1 – حقق للناس ( فى سلوكياتك الروحية ) المثاليات التى يشتهونها.
2 – ازهد فيما فى يدى الناس ، يُحبك الناس . لا تشعرهم بأنك تريد أن تستولى على مافى أيديهم ، أو ما يريدون الحصول عليه : " ومغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ " ( أع 20 : 35).
3  – احتمل غيرك فى ضعفه ، وفى خطئه ، واكسبه بطول البال والصفح ، وبالسماح ،  وبسعة الصدر ، وسوف يندم على إساءته إليك ، عندما يخلو إلى نفسه ، فيما  بعد.
4 – امتدح الناس ، وأشعرهم بتقديرك لكل ما يعملونه من خير لله ولك ، وأن ما يعملونه هو موضع إعجابك.
5 – احترم غيرك ، وعامل الكل بأدب ، حتى الصغار ، ومن هم أقل منك درجة ، أو أدنى مستوى تعليمى أو مادى أو ادبى.
6 – أعمل على بناء نفوس الناس ، وليس على تحطيمهم بالنقد الشديد أو التجريح ، الذى يجلب النكد ، وتعب القلب.
7  – اعذر الناس ، ودافع عنهم بأسلوب الحق ( لو هم على حق ) ، لا بالنفاق  والرياء ، أو بالمجاملة على حساب الحق ، وتعليم الإنجيل الجليل.
8  – عالج وليس أن تعاقب أو تذم أو تدين المخطئ (المريض بالروح) ، ويمكنك أن  تعاتب برقة ، فالعتاب لغة المُحبين ، واستعمل التشجيع ، المقترن بالحب.
9 – وإن لم تستطع أن تساعد مادياً ، فقدم كلمة طيبة ، أو ابتسامة رقيقة ، وصلاة لله من أجل خلاص كل الخطاة.
10 – عامل الكل باتضاع حقيقى ، ووداعة عملية ، ولطف ورقة وعطف ، فهى أكثر فاعلية من الكلمات القاسية.
11  - قدم الأعتذار فى حالة شعورك بأنك أخطأت فى حق الغير ، والأعتذار لن يقلل  من كرامتك ، بل سيرفع من قدرك ، لأنه يدل على سمو الأخلاق.
12  – أفهم طبيعة الناس ، وظروفهم وطباعهم وبيئتهم وثقافتهم ودينهم ومدى  تعليمهم أو جهلهم الروحى ، واجعلهم يفهمونك ، بالمناقشة بهدوء ، وبالتفاهم  بروح المنطق الهادئ ، والمحبة المتبادلة ، كما كان يفعل رب المجد مع مرضى  الخطية ، مثل زكا العشار ، والسامرية ، وبطرس ، وشاول ، ويهوذا الخائن !!.​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رابح النفوس حكيم
فعلية بحكمة وهدوء وحب وصبر ان يربح النفوس
فلا ننفعل عندما نكلم النفوس او نتهور او نتعصب او نكون معثرين او نخاصم
"عبد الرب لا يجب ان يخاصم بل يكون مترفقا بالجميع صالحا للتعليم ... مؤدبا بالوداعة المقاومين عسي ان يعطيهم اللة توبة لمعرفة الحق "
(2تي2: 24)

ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع جميل جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع 
المسيح يبارك فيك  ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

